# FAC - Dec '09



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This month I had 2 little birds remind me it was past time to post the FAC :sing: I love you guys, thank you!

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) we begin a new one each month. This is a great place if you are new to the fiber forum or if you have been hanging around reading but don't post. Jump in now and introduce yourself. We look to know all of you. If you have questions (there are NO dumb questions. We all started in the beginning just like you.) Ask you question, you are bound to get tons of answers and advise. We use this forum to check in with each other and you don't have to post about fiber stuff here.

Well I had a great Thanksgiving, both the boys were here and my DIL was too. Everyone had a nice time I think. I took a few extra days off work and got another extra day I hadn't planned on. My pressure tank switch decided to die on me and I was without water for awhile. I wasn't sure if it was that or something far more serious until the next morning when the well guys came out. It was a huge relief to find it was only the switch. I finished Shazza's socks they will be mailed tomorrow. I'm almost finished the socks for my friend in Panama, I finished the hats for my friend's hats. It sure feels good to finish things that have been hanging over my head for years. With no more pain in my hands I think I could knit for a long time before I got tired.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, congratulations on getting your water issue solved, and on finishing those projects. I know how good that feels.

I am lacking in Holiday Spirit. Seriously, I need a kick in the butt or something. No matter how I pretend...I just think the season is, well, stupid. :shrug: It just started being cold and kind of bleak and (of course) dark. I think it gets worse the older I get. Maybe I am destined to be a scroogy old lady one day.  

I have been knitting gloves. Well, the first one I knit was thrown into the trash.  YES! the pattern was (ahem) poorly-written, and the result was this weird baggy thing. However! since it was just ReD Heart, I didn't bother to rip it back. 
So that is one good thing about cheap acryllic. 

Now I have moved on to some nice sport weight wool and am not using a pattern. We will see how THAT works out, LOL. I really want to make my DS16 a pair of 'tuba gloves', with specialized finger openings for the fingers that he needs to use. There is a whole battery of Christmas parades in 3 counties this month. Have I mentioned that I am sick to death of O Tanenbaum?...already. :boring:

Anyhow, BAH HUMBUG. :help:


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I had a quiet Thanksgiving-my guest was an old friend who has recently moved to the area (and has had some difficulty getting settled in). She and I took a very long walk while dinner cooked-so I felt justified in eating a good piece of pumpkin pie. The snow level is just above me still, so we only got to snow patches beside the road before we headed back to the warm kitchen. 

My friend has been telling me that we ought to start a store and sell handspun yarns. In the spirit of that advice, she took a spinning class at a local textile art center. (Having been her friend for nearly 30 years, I did not attempt to teach her to spin. I know MY limits!) She has decided that it's not as easy as it looks. I hope to keep her encouraged and am letting her use my wheel on the weekends when she's here. I haven't heard any more ideas about opening a yarn shop since she took the first class.

My DS and his girlfriend, and my oldest DD and her partner are coming for the holidays this year! It's hard to get them all in one place once they become adults-and I've only managed it once in six years-so two children out of three is exciting. I'm busy knitting gloves, hats and scarves for them all-it's already cold here, so they'll need them for the visit, and they'll double as gifts. They all love to 'know' the sheep the clothing came from.

I'm looking forward to the snow. It's odd really, because I was looking for a place without snow when I came here. Now, the first 'real' snow of the year is eagerly anticipated (and so is the last one by the time it gets here). It's been cold enough that the ice in the buckets by the back door hasn't thawed since Saturday-I pull them in to fill and take to the barn each evening. Thankfully, shetland sheep don't seem to drink much water, so I only take out about 10 gallons of water a day-most of it for the poultry.

The near-full moon has been so beautiful the past few nights. This morning it hung low over the mountains and shone white-bright through the fir trees as I walked out to the road to get the morning newspaper. The few bright stars that were still visible, the mist rising from the creeks on this high prairie, the smell of wood smoke in the air, and the lights of the house behind me reflecting on the frosted ground made me thankful to be here, in this place, at this time.

May this season bring peace, hope and joy-and
May all you have be all you need,
betty


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Starting month # 2 without employment ... and I'm actually starting to enjoy it! The house is scrubbed so I can sit and do fiber arts & soap making without guilt (after spending the morning tidying up and job hunting).


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone;

Looks like I should have watched what I wished for when I wanted more time to do things like crocheting, sewing and teaching myself to knit. I'm thinking that I should be a pro at this knitting by the time I'm mobile again. I'm undergoing emergency surgery in a couple of hours for a hole in my kneecap that went through the meninscus and did some damage to the ACL and PCL. I tripped over a ladder in the commercial freezer at work. Now it seems that my wish for more time to simply sit and do fiber crafts has been granted.

I'm working on knitting two simple scarves at the moment. Ha, a sweet lady in the hospital waiting room taught me. One is a simple garter stitch but I plan on doing a beautiful crocheted edging around it. The other is the Santa Scarf with the white Boucle at the bottom edges and the red thick and quick chenille for the actual body of the scarf. I'm still working on two crocheted blankets that have been a WIP for over a year now. Heck, I just may have the time to finish those up too.

We are expecting a very rare event here in Cajun country..........SNOW. I know you guys will laugh but even the smallest amount of snow shuts this city down completely, including government offices. I guess I couldn't have picked a better time to do nothing but sit in front of the fireplace (another rarity in this tropical climate) drinking eggnog and working on my fiber arts.

Work with me here........................I'm despirately trying to find a bright side in this situation.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I haven't been around HT much since that long outage, have been a bit busy before the cold really sets in. Today is the coldest we've had so far, and it's not supposed to warm up.

We had my Mom come for her first visit for Turkey Day. It went okay, but I was glad to take her home and have the house to ourselves again. Got all the Xmas decorations put up, and for the first time we have outdoor lights as well. It will look real pretty when it snows.

My younger cat, for some time now, has been attacking a portion of the kitchen wall, tearing off the wallpaper and trying to get inside it. She would also sit and stare at it like she had lost her mind. I figured there was a mouse nest in there, and last night we tore the base of the wall apart, and sure enough, a big nest of hay was in there, along with some mice. We also found a mouse trail in a drawer, with a small hole in the wall behind it. The cats are on patrol as best they can be, but it is hard work to catch these little guys (and they eat the evidence of their work, so we don't always know about catches). I think we have to set some traps.

I finished a pair of watermelon colored socks the other day, and when I get my gumption up I'm going to try doing a pair toe-up on 2 circs; I usually do them cuff-down. This will be my 4th pair. It is a hemp/wool yarn. I dyed it bright pink and blue, space dyed. I am also working on a long knit kimono in natural colors, and it is real pretty so far. I spun the Corrie wool firmly so there is great stitch and yarn definition.

We have been threatened with snow a few times now, but so far none has fallen, it went around us. In a week the ground will be frozen, but we did get manure spread on the garden, so we are stinky now. No time to plow it, so that will wait for Spring. We have a neighbor with cows do it for us, and the harvest this year is late; everybody is busy getting ready for Winter. I really like having a space big enough to use heavy equipment to do the hard work.

I am looking forward to spending the cold season indoors with my fibers and quilting and seed catalogues.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, in the last 24 hours, I've made 3--COUNT EM--3 decisions about my store.

1-we will be exhibiting some of our stock and custom items at the fiber festival in Sept.

2-we have a name! Yarn It All is officially our name now. (Thanks to Martha Logan-Sims of Arkasas by way of Afton!!)

3-we are opening in May, on a very small scale, in my home. Just to test the market before investing in a building downtown.

We are also considering buying the lot right next door to our building, if it can be re-zoned, and building a small store right there! Keep your fingers crossed that it can be.

Off to make more travel bags for the grandchildren for Christmas!!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats Ninn! You aren't that far from me.. My Gma and I might have to come and check it out when you are all set up, She is one of the only people that understands my Fiber addiction...lol


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Wait-there are people out there who don't have fiber addictions? Where are they? They must be exterminated! Both of them!!! (sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ninn congratulations! My friend who is opening a shop here is busy with her place. I went over there tonight after work and helped put bins together and load them with yarn, what fun!!!!

Shazza'a sock on on their way across the world to her. She should have them in 7-10 days. I also sent her the remainder of the yarn and a handful of the raw fibers. She claims that they don't have Shetland sheep in Australia


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Yay ME!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Shazza said:


> Yay ME!!


Well...? didja get something in the mail, or what?

okay, just anticipating the mail...still waiting. <sigh> 

You will like getting mail from Marchwind...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I started my first sock on the double points and have ripped it out twice. I ordered some bamboo needles and they should be here tomorrow. I will start again with those.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

After my post of fiber fiber fiber, setting up the basement so I have my area to cover in Pygora fiber and roll naked in(right marchwind) there was a set back. I think that the last short dark wool I picked up had way more second cuts than I knew ...plugged my septic line. Yep. That was interesting. I did try to catch as many as I could but there must have been so many more than I thought. And it was such dirty water! SO I have to use wash tubs for sure, now.
So my SonIL called me and asks if we need help ( DD 1 mush have let him know). After watching my DH come up stairs with wet patches on his clothes and a dark look on his face for several hours, checking this that and the other things and going down again to get more unmentionable wettish....ugh!
I said to my SonIL- Well its a sh_tty day! Tom feels like sh_t, he looks like sh_t, and if he ever gets this problem fixed he is gonna probably want to get sh_t faced just to get over it. But sh_t happens, right!
May as well have a laugh, I though sarcastically. 
My DD3 is happily crocheting scarves and purses. I so want to join her and told her so. She does a really nice job now that she's reading patterns. And she is quick! Soon she will be making her own things up.

I combed through some of the Pygora fibers to see who's I like so I know who to keep. I can't wait to spin it. I don't know if I should spin as is or blend it with something.

I got another dog. He is half GP, 1/4 Anatolian, and the rest is mastif, maremma, and something that I cant remember. A year old. What a nice guy! Really smart. He wasn't fixed so that was the first thing to do...and the dew claws. But even with a cone on his head he manages to pull off the bandages and made a raw spot on his foot. Well, tonight I duct taped around the bandage I had to replace. He appears to be able to jump over the gates cause now we can't get him to stay in the pasture. Darn!

My daughter brought me a fake tree this year. She had a few that were left in the house she moved into. I wasnt sure I would like it but right now I like the "no maintainance" and "no needles in the carpet". It looks like a real tree, too, except that it looks a little too good. We put it up after our big meal on Saturday ( not thursday cause thats when we had the sh_tty day). 
two steps forward and one step back, right! 

ITs finally snowing. Its very tranquil and I find myself looking forward to the quiet covering. It was nice that the snow waited until december and we had a nice long fall. 
Betty- I loved reading your depiction of where you are. I could feel and see it. Thanks-it was such a calm refreshing feeling.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi all and happy December! It's good to read news of the fiber folks here.

Just before Thanksgiving, I had my last trip to the OR for removal of a pin in the wrist I broke last summer, so now surgeries are all done and best of all, I STARTED KNITTING AGAIN! YAY!!! It has been about 8 months and I have missed it. I got Elizabeth Zimmerman's book "Knitting Around' from the library and started the "Very Warm Hat". I'm trying to hold the different colors of yarn in different hands. I can see that it's going to take practice.

Ejagno, I hope your surgery went well, and that your recovery is full of soft, fluffy silver linings.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi folks - well here in the sunny UK (she says sarcastically) things are ticking along as usual. The barn is about 8 inches deep in mud, and when it rains we actually h ave a stream running down the field it has rained so much.

I am still knitting the sweater for DD, and we are ab out to start knitting squares for a blanket/throw together. So far she has only knitted, not purled, so I reckoned that that would be a good project for her to learn to purl on. So we will be sitting there like a pair of little old ladies knitting our blanket squares 

Christmas is fast approaching and we are not even started. We did get the crib up on the 1st of the month. But we haven't even finished making cards yet, let alone written them.

And I am fast discovering the downside of being a parent. Everyone thinks I should know what they can get my DD for Christmas. What they haven't figured out yet is that I don't even know what I am getting her yet! 

But all in all life is good - although I need to spend more time outside - the weeks of rain are starting to tell on me. In fact, come to think of it, at the moment I am struggling to understand why humans didn't evolve to hibernate 

Take care all

hoggie


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

LOL LFm that is so funny to hear aka read you say ---- faced and ---- happens...you do know the rest of that one  LOL...my man would have been ----ty all day too if my wool or Pug Hair clogged up the thingy a me bob.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ohhhh Pam how awful. I hope DH got over it all in a good way and you now have a working septic system. Nothing worse.

Hoggie our fall is usually what I call mud season, well, early spring can be the same way. I hate that mud season it chills you to the bone and makes a huge mess. Do you get cold enough there to freeze? For the ground to become solid?That helps but it make walking hard with uneven ground.

Lucy I know just how you feel 

I don't know if I told you all but I got contacts the other day. These are the trial ones. I'm doing alright but I don't think the prescription is correct, reading is a bit of a strain. I also seem to have a really hard time with the left lens, putting it in and taking it out. Last night was the first time of doing it all myself and I couldn't get the left one out for the longest time. I finally did before bed, <sigh> But I think all in all I like them.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome to the world of contacts, March. Make sure you let them know that something isn't quite right. 

LFMen, I am so sorry for your septic problems! How awful...

DH and I spent our wedding anniversary yesterday evening selling wool stuff in an outdoor market. Today was day 5 of 7--next week friday and saturday are the last. It's been going very well, but today a rack broke (pass me a bungie cord, quick!) and it was cold. Gonna sleep well tonight...


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL March! when I first got mine I couldn't get my right one in and out...I have also been allergic to 2 of the solutions that they had me use..so i just switched again and they are sooo much better!

I am knitting neckwarmers for my little siblings for Christmas and things are going rather slowly!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cute!!!! You are a good Grandma WIHH.

What's the news on the wheel?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Awww--how cute! I think she shows a stunning sense of good judgment in her lack of regard for pink.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

NY Cowgirl~ I am hoping to be open in time for Mother's Day. I look forward to meeting you both!

Marchwind~ do you think your friend would share info on how she found reliable suppliers for a very small store? I don't have the space to meet most minimum order requirements!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll ask her Ninn. She is really small too and finding places that don't require you to order a ton of stuff was hard for her. I know she is in a few groups on Ravelry having to do with stores and store owners. I'll ask her which ones. She has found them very helpful.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Ninn said:


> NY Cowgirl~ I am hoping to be open in time for Mother's Day. I look forward to meeting you both!
> 
> Marchwind~ do you think your friend would share info on how she found reliable suppliers for a very small store? I don't have the space to meet most minimum order requirements!


Ok i can't wait to hear more about it the closer you get!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I am still working on DH's socks. So much for finishing one item a day. 
I had issues with dropping stitches over the weekend. I must remember not to knit a sock while I am yelling at the Cowboys and their lack of football playing skills. :help:
So, yesterday I spent forever pulling out stitches and starting again at the heel (about 10 tries to get it right) Finally in the home stretch on those socks.

Had to order me a new 16" circular for hat knitting.... oh the pain... .lol!
I am hoping it will be here soon. I got a harmony wood #6 needle. I hear good things about these, and if this one is as nice as I think it will be, I am ordering more. So, when that gets here I should be able to whip out 4 or 5 hats in no time. Then a few scarves and maybe just maybe an afghan.

I also have planned to do a scarf for my insurance lady, she has saved my rear about 4 times recently keeping our insurance coverage going. What with returned checks (WHY do they return a 500$ check for the lack of $2??)
and short funds,,, well, she has been a lifesaver.
I hope to get that squeezed into the list.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Just been knitting on a bookmark for my step-daughter's mother (yes, that'd be my husband's ex-wife ... and yes, we all get along!) ... I'm doing the knitting part, and my step-daughter, who is only 6, will be choosing and adding the beads for the 'dangly bits' on the end of the bookmark. 

The pattern I'm using is the same as what my step-son is knitting (he's the cute kid in the thread I had a bit ago about teaching the little one to knit) for a scarf for his mom: garter stitch interspersed with 3-wrap-drop-stitches (is there a proper name for those?). So, she'll get the 'large version' as a scarf, and the 'mini version' as a bookmark. It's fun!

Also have a pair of mitts on the go for my Dad, who has Raynaud's (meaning very cold hands that turn white if not kept properly warm) - handspun wool with a strand of handspun alpaca singles added in for the hand and thumb parts. Got one hand-and-cuff complete, and one cuff ... just got one more hand and two thumbs and I'm done! 

I love simple projects. 

Nite all!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle I have Raynaud's, it isn't fun. I find it has more to do with my core temp, but also touching metal or really cold things. You are a good daughter.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have not had much time at all, what with moving and still having the other house to take care of and all. But i did make a dish cloth. I bound it off last night and cast on another today. I think i will see how may i can make between now and Christmas and give them as gifts to my mom and MIL. They are cotton, so should wash and dry easily.

It is a waffle pattern, very pretty. I am using peaches and cream verigated.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I finished another washcloth on frameloom.
Self stripe cotton yarn

Picture won't post from this location, I'll post picture when I get home.

Details on my blog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2009/12/self-stripe-washcloth-on-frame-loom.html

Have a good day!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Marchwind and Frazzlehead: Would thrummed mittens give the extra insulation needed to keep hands warm for those with Raynaud's? Those are the mittens with tufts of fleece added while knitting. They look thick and warm. I'm going to give it a try with the next pair of mittens I knit for me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think they would work well. They would have the added benefit of the fibers (tufts) stimulating the skin. I don't know if that would really help but it makes sense to me that it would. But I can tell you that my raynaud's can kick in the middle of summer from a/c. Also typically people who have it in their hands also have it in their feet (toes).


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yup, I am sure thrummed mitts would work great! I made one, but stuffed it so full it's like a big poofy snowman hand, so I'll have to try again with LESS fleece!

Dad's got these awesome big mitts made by a native woman that are Hudson's Bay wool blanket and leather, but a bit too large on his hands. I figure he can put these mittens on inside and be totally warm, or, for the quick "house to car" run, regular sized mittens are about all you need.

Marchie, Dad's also getting alpaca felt insoles for the foot chill! The ladies who invited me to the spinning demo at the alpaca show were selling them for just $12 a pair ... yep, that's what Dad gets for Christmas for sure!! I've seen his toes totally white ... it's not pretty, and it HURTS when they warm up!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Well, I have about 3/4 of an inch of my socks going. Ummm.... on one needle, you can see the ribbing really well. The other two sides... well... I am not ripping it out again. I will have an imperfect sock.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I finished the last of the mittens for the great nieces and nephews and then ya know how you're just innocently clicking on links and suddenly cute snowmen appear, well, I'm gonna make these, no, I have to make these~http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee...ith-jen-snobuddy-family-from-knitting-at.html

I definitely won't get them done before christmas, but snowfolk are desirable all winterlong.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh my Vicki those are adorable 

Mrs.Homesteader (Marci) good for you just keep plugging away, you will learn as you go and figure out just what those mistakes are all about. The second sock will be perfect, of course. Remember, take pictures!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh my Vicki those are adorable 

Mrs.Homesteader (Marci) good for you just keep plugging away, you will learn as you go and figure out just what those mistakes are all about. The second sock will be perfect, of course. Remember, take pictures!!!


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi all-
I got a nice gift from my new Pyr/Anatol/ and other things. 
I thought he would appriciate me picking the burdock burs off his neck. He didn't seem impressed. I had to put him in the small barn alley. He kept jumping at the doors but I kept picking. I thought he finally settled and was going to sit so I leaned ovr him to get more serious. Well, he wasn't going to sit he was getting ready for another jump. WHAM right in the eye. I have sported a really black eye for several days, now. And the aful part is that a goat gave me one just about a month or so ago. So that is two since fall and I know that people that don't know my DH and I are thinking that he is beating me! Good Grief!
I spun up some of the Pygora but then was not totally satisfied (didn't even get it off the wheel or ply it). So I am still working with my little combes to dehair it completely. Wow! what is left is so amazing. I really need to get a micron count on them. 
Tom butchered one of the older gals and we have two others picked out to go. Thats hard. I'm thinking that since she had a more cashmire type fibre that we might try tanning the hide. So it went in the freezer - which means we put it up in the garage. Its 15 below zero F. Now to make sure we don't forget it when it starts to defrost.
Mallory bought some fleece to make double layered mittens. Shs has crocheted three purses, all the same pattern but different colors. I'd like to make felted mittens but can't knit yet so have to find a crochet pattern.
I made some fleted balls. Smallish ones from fiber that Leise gave me so they are natural wool, White Pygora and black pygora colored and some from a black sheep so they are brown. Its interesting and I am thinking a cecklace would be nice. I made a spinning orface hook and used them to add decoration,for my friend with them and she seemed happy with it.
The pile of Pygora that I'm combing is getting smaller and I have a bag of such amazingly soft fiber! It is going to be so nice if I can do it up right with the wheel.
I can feel my elbo and shouldr after doing the combing, though. THat is not good. Its good that I do it an hour or two here and and there.
I'm gettin old! In body only.

Pam


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I went to Goodwill today to pick up wool sweaters for felting. I'm going to make these warm recycled mittens:
http://studio5.ksl.com/?sid=4456414&nid=61

I might even stuff some more wool between the layers for extra warmth.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

OK, it says on the easy sock pattern to make the ribbing as long as you like, but be careful or you will run out of yarn for your second sock. How long do you make your ribbing? What would be a conservative length?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> OK, it says on the easy sock pattern to make the ribbing as long as you like, but be careful or you will run out of yarn for your second sock. How long do you make your ribbing? What would be a conservative length?


Usually between 1 1/2" & 3" for the cuff. (I like 2", normally). If you have 100 grams of yarn, you will be fine.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Thanks GAM!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well wait a minute, does this sock have anything after the ribbing? The pair of socks I just finished is all ribbing so I knit 10" of ribbing. So it really depends on what the pattern says you do after the knitting. Sorry don't mean to be a party pooper but.....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I think it is the 'basic' sock pattern. Like Silver's. Ribbing, then stockinette, then the heelflap, turn the heel, gussets, foot, and toe. I think that is what Marci said. I HOPE I got that right. 

Although, even if she just made little footie socks for the first ones, it would be great practice.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Word has it that 2x2 ribbing is the stretchiest and the the best rebound. I think that is what I remember Meg and Elizabeth saying. Turn on those videos and watch the part on ribbing. Those two have an opinion on everything. To me they are goddesses :bow:

I'm the same way WIHH I cannot stand to have slouchy socks.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

It's -30 some degrees Celsius here (Saturday night we hit the lowest temperature in North America, -46 at the airport ... -40 is the same in F and C, for a reference point, so it is COLD even for us!) ... we are INSIDE with the wood stove going and enjoying the chance to just stay put as much as possible!

This weekend, though, we went to Jasper: my employer takes everyone to the "Corporate Christmas Party" at Jasper Park Lodge once a year, which is a truly marvellous thing. We get 2 nights accommodation and a dinner/dance plus brunch the next day ... it's great. My DH and I spent all our free time just doing *nothing* - we watched some TV (we don't have TV at home, so it's a big deal!), sat by the fire (yup, had a fireplace in our room), and I did a LOT of knitting. Got Dad's mitts all done but the thumbs (needed alpaca yarn, which was at home), finished the bookmark (it's ready for my stepdaughter to add the beads), and I got more than half of Knitty's Ice Queen knit up out of some really neat cotton/mohair/acrylic yarn I got at the thrift store. I haven't done much lace knitting before, and never done beads, so it was great to work on that in the total peace and quiet!

Now I'm working remotely for 2 days until it warms up ... and I plan to KNIT this evening! It's such an awesome winter hobby. 

Hope you are all keeping warm where you are, and getting all your presents knit up in lots of time for Christmas!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

frazzlehead, I just finished my Ice Queen today. About an hour ago, actually.  

Be SURE to leave yourself enough yarn for the bind offs...After the final pattern repeat there are 4 more rows of ribbing, then the picot bind off on the top AND the bottom. & picot bindoffs use more yarn than plain ones do... I ended up having to do the bottom bind off in single picot and then the 2nd half of THAT...I abandoned it and just bound off as fast as I could...I had a 3" long tail when I got done.  I barely BARELY made it. Not a good feeling. 

That said, it is beautiful. I didn't use beads, because I was a little scared and also too lazy to go look for them. LOL. I had never used really fuzzy laceweight yarn before, and never done that picot thing. Whew! It wasn't 'hard', but I just was dreading having to unbind, pull back, rebind, gah. So mine did not turn out perfect. 

It is blocking, pics later...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ahemmmmm, ahemmmmm are you forgetting something GAM? Hmmmmmm?


ETA: never mind, just saw that it was blocked and drying :hand:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Word has it that 2x2 ribbing is the stretchiest and the the best rebound. I think that is what I remember Meg and Elizabeth saying. Turn on those videos and watch the part on ribbing. Those two have an opinion on everything. To me they are goddesses :bow:
> 
> I'm the same way WIHH I cannot stand to have slouchy socks.



Just a tip for tighter tops to hold up your socks...if you dont mind me offering a tip that is? When I cast on I cast on different to you have done on the lovely socks you sent me....when I cast on I thread my right needle between the two stitches on the left needle to make the new stitch....I think you put your right needle into the first stitch as if to knit to make your new stitch? My way whatever that way is called will make a firmer top and not slouch....just ask Lauran


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shazza you and everyone else are always welcome to offer tips and suggestions. That's how we all learn 

I think the cast-on you are talking about is called Cable Cast-on. The one I used for your socks was just the regular long-tail cast-on. I don't know why it came out looking ruffled, I did nothing special. But as you were saying that cast on you describe I think is considered one of the more stable ones. Give a good foundation for any knit thing.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Thought I would venture in here again to say...Rusty Nail is done! Rusty Nail is done! The closest I have ever gotten to lace knitting. And because I know you people...







I tried doing the beehive yarn described in the latest issue of Spin-Off.







You take the thick-thin single on the left, ply it with the overtwisted thin single in the middle, and with some manipulations end up with the beehive yarn on the right. It is time consuming, and I got tired of doing it. I think I stopped plying with about equal amounts of each. I'll probably weave a scarf on the peg loom with it. Which leads me to the latest peg loom shawl I've done.







There, that's about it on the fiber front. On the life front...I'm back to full time work with my same company. They are allowing me to do it all from home, so I don't have the 80 mile one way commute that I was driving 3 days a week before Mom came to live with me. I know how very lucky I am.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Annie great to hear from you  Your scarves are beautiful. And that IS lace :bow: What did you think about making that yarn? I'm curious, and I'm not sure I'm willing to be so fussy with my spinning. I also don't know what I would use the yarn for. Do you have plans for yours?

You ARE lucky to be able to work from home, congratulations!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Good to hear from you, Annie, and what GORGEOUS photos. Love that rusty nail!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Gorgeous yarn Annie...would the directions for the that be online anywhere? 

I felted 4 pieces of soap today....little squares....but OH says they look like furry violet crumbles aka furry chocolate coated honey comb....needless to say they wont go on the soap table at the market tommorrow...another freebie for the family chrissy presents lol.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Sounds like everyone is keeping busy. Annie, I love your projects, especially the Rusty Nail. And it definitely is lace which is basically just holes and knitting. I still want to make a peg loom and use up some yarn.

I'm visiting my parents again, and it doesn't look like I'll make it home for Christmas  . My mom had a hip replacement a month ago and is doing really well, but is still in rehab. I'm hoping she'll be released this week; I'll stay a few days to make sure she can maneuver around the apartment and then go home. My dad is there too after being hospitalised briefly a few weeks ago. He'll probably be released when my mom is. Sooo, here I am in their retirement community apartment babysitting their cats and enjoying cable tv and high speed internet. We got some of the big snow storm yesterday, and it's quite pretty. I brought spindles with me and lots of knitting, but I wish now I'd brought a wheel since I'll be staying longer than planned. 

Happy Holidays to everyone


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Shazza said:


> Just a tip for tighter tops to hold up your socks...if you dont mind me offering a tip that is? When I cast on I cast on different to you have done on the lovely socks you sent me....when I cast on I thread my right needle between the two stitches on the left needle to make the new stitch....I think you put your right needle into the first stitch as if to knit to make your new stitch? My way whatever that way is called will make a firmer top and not slouch....just ask Lauran


:nods: 

I must try this.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Knowing how much you all (y'all!) like pictures of FOs...

Here is the Irish Cable Mat made from the wool my sister begged from an Irish farmer who was out in his field shearing one summer day as she happened to drive by (yes, really, she's quite amazing, my sister!).









I dyed it with Tansy and ended up with two colours of green: so I made the centre out of the light green and the edges out of the darker green. It's small, but it's just to go beside my bed for my slippers/bare feet - I have a bit of yarn left, and will probably knit up a bag to hang on my new Traveller wheel (whose name is "Bridgit", or so the wheel tells me, after the Celtic goddess of hearth and home and such-like).

The mat is just a central square of basket weave knitting, with end pieces of a cable on moss stitch and side borders of basket weave. The basket weave lays nice and flat with no edging, and handles the variations in the yarn quite nicely (it's Suffolk, I believe, and didn't really want to spin up into anything smooth or terrifically even). I'm happy with how it turned out, and it'll remind me of my sister's amazing moxie every time I see it. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice Frazzle. I remember the story of your sister getting that wool for you. It is nice to see it has become a keepsake of sorts. BTW, it that a bit of fiber stuck to the inside of your slipper  I bet we all have blumps of fiber in out shoes and stuck to our socks, I know I do. My co-workers are quite used to seeing me pull hair balls off my socks at work :rock:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

frazzlehead said:


> I'm happy with how it turned out, and it'll remind me of my sister's amazing moxie every time I see it.


Very appropriate. Get up every morning, stand on the moxie rug and head out to whatever the day holds. I like it! 
:viking:

Katherine, I hope you have a great Christmas anyway. Sometimes the best ones are the ones in which we focus on what is truly important. Hoping your folks get back on their feet soon...


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

OOoh guys, you'll never guess what arrived at my house today!

My sister (yep, the one who sent me the Irish wool) lives in Lithuania. She has been there 3 years now and today ... two skeins of natural gray 100% Lithuanian wool showed up in my postal box! 

She has hunted for 3 years to find wool to send to me: she is pretty good with the language, but she lives in the city and agricultural terms are not really in her daily vocabulary.  A recent Spin-Off magazine had a feature about wool and fibre arts in Lithuania, but my sister says they see none of that in the town where they live - but somehow, she found yarn. It smells of lanolin and sheep still, so I think perhaps it is handspun ... there are a few bits of hay in the wool and as millspun is usually scoured within an inch of it's life, I am thinking perhaps it was hand made. I am anxiously awaiting the story that goes with it!

So I have 2 skeins of what I believe to be naturally coloured heathered gray yarn ... what to make! I am off to Knitty, I am off to Knitty ...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pictures!!!! Congratulations does your sister want another sister


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

just a few more days until pix of all my Christmas gifts get posted! (gotta wait for my daughter to come by with her camera!)


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

vicki in NW OH said:


> well, I'm gonna make these, no, I have to make these~http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee...ith-jen-snobuddy-family-from-knitting-at.html


Those are adorable!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I had a couple of minutes before I need to be up and at it again. I wanted to ask a question. When I am making this sock, the yarn gets all wound up to the point, I have to hold the yarn up with the sock hanging and let it unwind. Is this normal, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep some yarns are like that. I'm dealing with this right now, it's a commercial yarn and it drives me crazy, but it is normal and necessary to allow it to unwind periodically. You are doing the right thing. Now all yarns are like this and I'm not sure just what it is that makes it tangle so much and et all twisted on itself.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

? I have never had that happen, where the yarn gets tangled up on itself. At least not yet...that sounds really frustrating. 

Mrs. Homesteader, I cannot wait to see your first socks. 

I am sitting here with my brand new laptop, composing my very first message on HT. It is going to take me some getting used to this keyboard. 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Having more time to fiddle with this new laptop today. Here is the little Holiday Mouse I knitted. I ended up doing it freestyle, from the nose down. 

He is about 2.5"s tall. I need batteries for my camera, gah. It isn't the best pic.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

aww!! It is soo cute.. I know what you mean with getting used to a laptop! I got mine a few weeks ago and I have finally gotten used to it.

I have gotten around 40 lbs of wool from a lady to take with me to Ethiopia. I am going to start washing and carding it this coming week. She let me borrow her drum carder! I am in LOVE!!!!! I want one of those sooo bad!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

NY Cowgirl, the drum carder is indeed a wonderful thing! My wonderful husband got me one a few years back - it's such a time saver. I use the combs on the Icelandic most of the time, but I am still happy to have the drum carder! GAM, I love your mousie. Very cute!

I've been puttering around in fibre the last few days, I spun the lovely purple silk/merino Ashford rovings and plyed up one full bobbin into yarn .. it's very shiny and soft, I suspect it will want to be some kind of lace scarf when it grows up. Today I was surfing for vintage knitting patterns and stumbled on these ... I've been working on my Ice Queen scarf/shawl/cowl but when the fussiness gets too much (one round-with-beads takes 15 minutes and nobody better talk to me while I'm counting...and I have ten more to go) I switch to the "Lady's Vest" (i.e. undershirt, I think) from the vintage patterns. I'm modifying it a bit to work better under modern clothing - I'm ribbing the entire body in K6 P3 (so that it has stretch/give/negative ease through the entire torso) and I fiddled with needle size to get a guage that ought to fit around my considerably-more-than-30" circumference (seriously, these patterns are for TINY people!). I had baby yarn in my stash, which was the right texture and weight even though it's just acrylic Red Heart (gasp, I know, but it's soft) - I plan to overdye it with Rit when I'm finished as I'm not a pastel kinda girl.  Still, I want to try out the pattern and if it works, then I'll do one in a proper yarn. I'm thinking a silk/wool blend would be nice for a warm undershirt, eh? (Remember, I live where it is VERY cold for 6 months of the year and we try to keep the thermostat down to save on natural gas so warm undergarments are not a luxury! And, since I prefer to go without shall we say, 'structured undergarments', having another layer is always a good plan). 

If anyone has links to other camisole type patterns, I'd love to see them!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I love the little mouse. Very cute!!

I would love to have a drum carder. Maybe if I get going and stick with my fleeces being used up, my husband would consider that.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle the link you provided was of socks, is that what you meant to post? I searched on that site for vests but it said there were none. There are several vintage pattern sites, I'll see if I can find the ones I was looking at before. Not sure if they have the undershirts/camisole but it would be fun to look.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmm, try here: http://www.vintagepurls.net.nz/content/9-freevintagepatterns

I'm working on the Ladies Vest from here http://www.vintagepurls.net.nz/womenspatterns.html

And I think the black 'off the shoulder evening jumper' is gorgeous!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

So I have read through all the links about washing wool but does anyone have any other tips? I am kinda nervous about having to wash that much..


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

NY Cowgirl, I use a big rubbermaid bin.

I put it in the shower and fill with hot hot water and soap. Soak the wool, and close the shower door (to help keep the heat in). I have also used a big bucket before, and wrapped it in a towel to keep the warmth in. I like the bin best, the handles make it easy to lift and dump.

When the water cools, I dump it (**** use one of those hair strainer things over the drain!!! ****). One trick I have used is to dump the wool ONTO something I can use to lift it after - I have a mesh laundry basket lid that works well, but a sheet would also work - the idea is to pick up all the wool after in one big lift, rather than handfuls at a time - the less you handle it the better. So, I dump it, refill the bucket with clean water, and then sorta slide the washed wool back into the rinse water ... then repeat as needed. When the stuff I am dumping out is mostly clear (I don't bother getting it ALL the way clean, I wash the wool again after it's spun - the idea is just to get it clean enough that I can cope with working with it and it won't gum up my carder), I lay it out on that mesh basket lid to dry, and flip it every so often as I walk past.

You can also lay it out on a towel on a drying rack (my drying rack has big gaps and the wool falls through if I don't use a towel or something), or well, pretty much anywhere that it'll get air circulation. Don't be worried if it takes a few days to get really dry - our climate is EXTREMELY dry and it still takes more than a day around here.

I do find the wool gets cleaner if you don't use the laundry bags, but it sorta depends on how feltable your fleece is. Super feltable - use the bags anyway!!

Washing is the easy part ... it's the carding that will be the slow part!  If you can recruit some of your siblings into teasing the locks open with dog combs (or people combs, or fingers..) before you card, it'll go faster. 

That's what I have leared from trial and error, anyway - but I don't do this much so I'm sure others have more to add!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You can wash it in small batches too! That's what I usually do.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> Washing is the easy part ... it's the carding that will be the slow part!


Someone once told me it takes 12 carders to keep a spinner going and 12 spinners to keep a weaver going. Not sure if that is true or not.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH thank you  Thankfully TSA was not involved with the screening of that passenger. We take enough hits as it is :nono: Amsterdam is supposed to have one of the toughest securities too :shrug: Passengers are not happy about all of this, but they weren't before, oh well! You just never know do you? So far nothing new is happening but we are being far more vigilant, but then again we always were.

My family is all in the Detroit area. My mother said that the guy was being treated in the Univ. hospital a few blocks from her house in Ann Arbor. At least he is talking, a lot.

Thanks again WIHH for the kind thoughts. We don't hear them very often. Is your bro. still with TSA?


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah I am kinda freaking out about that whole thing...becuas ei am going to be on that same flight path in a little over a month and a half! Yikes! At least I know that we are all in God's Hands!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

NYCowgirl you will be fine. I am confident that your flight will be secure and you will most likely have several federal air marshals on board. Although you wil not know who they are they will be there.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

lol My uncle used to be a federal air marshal...so I kinda know what to look for...lol


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL WIHH! I'm always telling people they would be so much better off to come in their jammies, after they have to take everything off, they usually agree


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy New Year! and I think it must be January by now...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up. Please post there. Here is the link; http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=336332


----------

